# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Аваст удаляет файл tcpip.sys

## PavelA

http://avast-russia.com/lozhnoe-srab...indows-xp.html




> 5 Декабря 2012 года обнаружено ложное срабатывание бесплатного avast! Free, приводящее к блокированию интернета у пользователей с русской операционной системой Windows XP и установленными домашними версиями антивируса avast.
> 
> От лица разработчиков приносим свои извинения, в текущих базах обновления avast! уже убрали ложное срабатывание на системный файл TCPIP.sys.

----------

grobik,  *mrak74*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

:Thumbs Up:  Мне особо понравилось решение N1:




Внимание
*...Отключить Avast: 
нажать правой кнопкой мыши на значок аваста возле часов
выбрать "управление экранами avast", 
далее выбрать "отключение навсегда..."*

----------


## mkl

...для себя давно выбрал такое решение. До установки  :Smiley: 
Впрочем, надо отдать должное, на пострадавшей машинке других вирусов не было вообще.

----------

